# There is no sanity in this house.  LOL



## Bill Gruby (Jul 4, 2017)

The wife wants a new car. A Caddy CTS-V no less. 0-60 in 3.2 seconds and tops out at 200 MPH. Ya just gotta love her thinking.  LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 4, 2017)

A red one?


----------



## brino (Jul 4, 2017)

A convertible?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 4, 2017)

I'll find all that out tomorrow.


----------



## tweinke (Jul 4, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> I'll find all that out tomorrow.



Yes you will!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 4, 2017)

I can visualize it now, a 71 year old woman driving a Cadillac Muscle car. ROTFLMBO. Hope my GM discount works for this one ???

 "Billy G"


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## talvare (Jul 4, 2017)

Mrs. Gruby heading to the grocery store.






Ted


----------



## 34_40 (Jul 4, 2017)

So when do you take delivery????   LOL..


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 4, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> The wife wants a new car. A Caddy CTS-V no less. 0-60 in 3.2 seconds and tops out at 200 MPH. Ya just gotta love her thinking.  LOL
> 
> "Billy G"


Well there goes the new Bridgeport and  10ee you wanted. Ha well if mom ain't happy , pappy no get nuttin.


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 4, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> The wife wants a new car. A Caddy CTS-V no less. 0-60 in 3.2 seconds and tops out at 200 MPH. Ya just gotta love her thinking.  LOL
> 
> "Billy G"


Hi Bill,

Let me know if you order one.  I work at the Cadillac plant in Lansing, MI that builds the CTS.  I can get the car Global Customer Audited (think looked over by an anally thorough auditor on top of the usual audits/inspections) before it ships.  Could also watch the car go through the system and check it out before it ships.

By the way, those cars give you the feeling of invincibility when driving.  Stomping on the gas makes your gut feel like you're on a roller coaster.  At least that's what I've been told, would NEVER do that in a car myself . . .  One of the best lines I read in a car mag called the speedometer in a CTS-V a waste of money.  Should just be a sticker that says "YOU'RE GOING TOO FAST!"  Oh, sticker price is around $100,000.

Bruce


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 5, 2017)

OUCH ----  $86,990 before discount.

 "Billy G"


----------



## RandyM (Jul 5, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> I can visualize it now, *a 71 year old woman driving a Cadillac Muscle car*. ROTFLMBO. Hope my GM discount works for this one ???
> 
> "Billy G"



There is no age limit for fun. My 80 year old mother drives her corvette all summer.


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 5, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> OUCH ----  $86,990 before discount.
> 
> "Billy G"


Yea, that's what you get for having too many toys. They finally realize that they have been taking care of you and now want their share.

My wife hit me up the other day for an expensive car too. We both drive cars into the ground all 3 vehicles have high mileage 2 are over 250k, and the newer one at 115k. I live in farm country so it's 7 miles to the supermarket.  She also wants to have fun now.. But she drives like a little old lady. 
I'd like to have fun too , and I drive like my car is a race car hitting the apex... but putting an expensive sports car in her hands is like putting a race horse on a merry go round.


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 5, 2017)

LOL..the wife drives an Audi A8L, but with the little motor. Didn't really want to search too long for one with the W12 under the hood. 90 in it feels like about 20 in my VW Bug....


----------



## 34_40 (Jul 5, 2017)

Today is my birthday so I signed for a new f-150 pickup..


I got the mortgage, wife gets the truck.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 5, 2017)

Now you guys know why I bought my wife a KIA.  LOL!!!


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 5, 2017)

Back when that commercial I posted was still running. I pulled up next to a red one while driving my 06 mustang GT in Tampa FL. and the young gal driving it looked just like the gal in the video.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 5, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> Now you guys know why I bought my wife a KIA.  LOL!!!





And hope she doesn't  read this thread.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 5, 2017)

Not a chance, besides, she absolutely loves the car. Of course, it's the first brand new car that she's ever had, so she's happy no matter what. I drove it just before we bought it, and haven't been able to touch it in the three weeks since then!


----------



## Rick Berk (Jul 5, 2017)

If she waits as long for the Car as I have for the Gershner Tool Box plans you promised me she'll die before she get it Bill.


----------



## dlane (Jul 5, 2017)

I probably couldn't afford insurance on anything like that , now a days , there greedy


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 5, 2017)

This thread reminds me


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 5, 2017)

And speaking of Cadillac's   " Bruce "


----------



## darkzero (Jul 6, 2017)

That's a nice car! I've wanted a CTS-V wagon every since they came out. I would sell all my machining stuff to have one. Well, no not really so I'll just continue to dream about it.


----------



## strantor (Jul 6, 2017)

Man, your wife has good car luck, being married to you.
Me, not so lucky.
My wife comes to me a month ago and starts talking about getting a van or Suburban so we can take the kids on a road trip this summer.
I assumed she meant to trade in her car for one, so I told her it sounded like a great idea. 
We looked at vehicles for a week before I realized she meant to buy a 3rd car.
I told her I'm not paying 3 car notes when there's only 2 drivers in the house. She was crushed. I compromised. I traded in my truck. 
I really didn't need or want a new (used) car, but now I have one.
My stipulation was that if I'm going to be driving a soccer mom vehicle, it's going to be as manly as they come. So I got a Yukon XL (SLT) 4X4.
It's grown on me. It's a more comfortable ride than my truck was, it's a 4X4 (my truck wasn't), it's higher off the ground than my truck was, and it can tow more weight than my truck could. Also it gets slightly better gas mileage. 
It's really nice, but I was happy with what I had. I only had 1 year of payments left and the payments were <$200. Now I've contractually obligated myself to pay $15k (plus interest) for vehicle that's 7 years old and has 107k miles on it. UGH, the thought of that sours the new car smell.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 7, 2017)

Fortunately for me, my wife loves her new Elantra.

No need to sell the machines. Yet.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jul 7, 2017)

You just need to pick the right car. I put my wife in a 10 year old 160K mile car 8 years ago. She's put 100K on it since then, commuting every day. And there is zero chance of it being replaced. I can't even get the car from her long enough to send it to the paint shop. If the LS powered CTS is your version of *that car*, then $90K may well be a bargain.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jul 7, 2017)

This one is for you Bill...


----------

